# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Familja De Piro

## DYDRINAS

Rastesisht duke kerkuar ne internet lexova dicka nga biografia e 

*Nicholas John Thomas Anthony De Piro D'Amico Inguanez
Marquais De Piro and Baroncino di Budaqi*

Gjate leximit te kujdesshem u cudita kur verejta se origjina e tyre eshte shqiptare sepse sipas autorit Mihail Dimitri Sturdza (i cili ne vitin 1983 paska botuar ne Paris librin "Grandes familles de Grèce,d'Albanie et de Constantinople) parardhesi i tyre Cosimo de Pyrrho ka qene shqiptar.

Per me teper:
http://user.orbit..net.mt/fournier/DePiro.htm

Gjate kerkimit te metejshem del dhe lidhja e kesaj familje me Papa Klementin XI.

----------

